# Clomid and high FSH



## buba (May 22, 2005)

Just wondering is there anyone out there who has high FSH but has been taking clomid (and has maybe been successful??) I am really confused.  My bloods show I am ovulating (I have has 3 miscarriages) but just before we signed for IVF after ttc for a year after my 3rd mc we were told it wouldnt work due to my fsh being 18.9.  My fertility specialist told me not to take clomid as I still ovulate....but what do I do?  I can't do IVF so I sort of feel why not give clomid a go...but then should I listen to the expert?!! The specialist said to go for donor eggs which we are seriously considering...would clomid affect my changes of conceiving with donor eggs?  I am so confused!! Should I give it a go or just try naturally until we decide to go down the donor route!!! I have a prescription for clomid which was given to me by the first doc I saw who then referred me to the fertility clinic.  When he sent me the prescription he didnt know my fsh was high.

B x


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

buba - sorry im no expert but my fsh was only slightly high for my age but still within the acceptable range for IVF so dont know too much but i think clomid can increase your fsh levels (im sure my fertility nurse told me that) so maybe with yours already being high thats why they dont want you to take it.

i have heard that acupuncture is good for bringing the level down although can be quite expensive.

i would follow what the experts said hun and good luck

L xx


----------



## Linzxxxx (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi hun

I went to the hosp after 18 months of TTC and my FSH was 43! The gyn told me im going thro premature menopause and I too would need to have an egg donor, I was heart broken. He then told me that he wanted a few more blood tests before he could fully diagnose me. Since then, he hasnt told me any new results but has given me clomid. He just said that the results were 'better' than the last ones but can still not right off that I have or am going thro the change.

Since this, I have spoken to different people about this and you can get something done called a AMH test. This is a blood test that is done to see what level of egg reserves you have. the NHS do not do this test (so ive been told) so when I get my appointment thro for going private, I am going to ask them about this. (been told its around 70quid)

Dont worry about not having the clomid, it isnt working for my anyway! Ive just got lots of side effects and cant sleep!! I also have high LH as every ov test that I do says I am ovulating nearly every day (including clearblue digital, ive never seen so many smiling faces)  

You can ask about the AMH test, at least you will find out if you do have eggs, then you might have a better chance of speaking the doctor, telling him that you dont need a donor egg? Just a suggestion

Dont think its the end of the world hun until YOU know yourself that it is. these doctors are quailified, but are human so do make mistakes

Good luck and keep us informed on what happens xxxxxxx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Buba  sorry this is all confusing for you st the mo, not nice not knowing what to do to give yourself the best chances, i like linz would have to agree + say not to worry about the clomid too much, it can increase your FSH levels + i would personally like to give it a try TTC naturally whilst maybe considering some alternative therapies to help lower your levels, maybe accupuncture 

not sure if you are aware but FSH levels do fluctuate frequently so for all they maybe high now there is nothing to say they will be that high again but sure you know it could go the other way too, take it slow + do some research hunny  if you use the search tool we have you may come across frequently asked ??'s on high FSH levels + ways to decrease

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=search

all the best to you

xxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi Bubs,

I've pm you yesterday but I just wanted to say that even though my fsh has varied from 13 to 17 my french gynae prescribed me 3 months of it (100mg) and even though my fsh was 17 (or was it 15  ) the cycle prior to falling pregnant on my 2nd round of clomid it did work for me with the help of acupuncture and instead cups    Good luck hun  

Sam xx


----------

